# منتديات القانون الخاص > قانون المرافعات والتحكيم >  منازعات التنفيذ (eg)

## هيثم الفقى

نبذة موجزة 
تعرف منازعات التنفيذ بأنها: هى التى تتعلق باجراء من اجراءات التنفيذ فلا هى تمس موضوع الحقوق المتنازع عليها ولا هى تفسر السند التنفيذى., وقد بين قانون المرافعات في الكتاب الثانى منه التنفيذ واجراءاته والنظرة العامة لقاضى التنفيذ وعقبات التنفيذ بدءا من المادة274 من قانون المرافعات وحتى المادة 486 من ذات القانون وذلك ببيان الكيفية التى يتم بها التنفيذ بأن يكون تحت اشراف قاضى يندب في مقر كل محكمة جزئية من بين قضاة المحكمة الابتدائية يسمى(قاضى التنفيذ)يعاونه في ذلك عدد كافى من المحضرين وتتبع أمامه الاجراءات المقررة أمام المحكمة الجزئية,كما بين القانون اختصاص قاضى التنفيذ بأنه يختص دون غيره وفقا لنص المادة 275 من قانون المرافعات بالفصل في جميع منازعات التنفيذ الموضوعية والوقتية أيا كان قيمتها كما يختص باصدار كافة القرارات والأوامر المتعلقة بالتنفيذ ويفصل في منازعات التنفيذ الوقتية المعروضة عليه بوصفه قاضيا للأمور المستعجلة. 
اجراءات التنفيذ: 
يتم التنفيذ وفقا لنص المادة279 من قانون المرافعات بواسطة المحضرين الملزمون باجرائه بناء على طلب صاحب الشأن متى سلمهم السند التنفيذى فاذا امتنع المحضر عن القيام بأى اجراء من اجراءات التنفيذ كان لصاحب الشأن أن يرفع الأمر بعرضه على قاضى التنفيذ ،فاذا وقعت مقاومة أو تعد على المحضر وجب عليه أن يتخذ جميع الوسائل التحفظية وأن يطلب معونة القوة العامة. 
هذا ويعتبر الاشكال تظلم من اجراء تنفيذ الحكم واشترط على قبوله أن يكون مبناه وقائع لاحقة على صدور الحكم تتصل باجراءات تنفيذه. 
اجراءات التنفيذ بواسطة المحضرين:- 
1-يتم التنفيذ طبقا لنص المادة 279 من قانون المرافعات بواسطة المحضرين وهم ملزمون باجرائه بناء على طلب صاحب الشأن متى سلمهم السند التنفيذى.... وبينا سالفا العمل اذا ما امتنع المحضر أو وقعت مقاومة. 
2-اعلان الصيغة التنفيذية للحكم(السند التنفيذى )بواسطة محضرى المحكمة الجزئية التابع لها الخصوم وذلك لشخص المدين أو في موطنه الأصلى والا كان باطلا مادة281 مرافعات ثم تبدأ اجراءات التنفيذ بعد مرور 24 ساعة إلى 48 ساعة من تاريخ الاعلان وفى حالة غلق السكن أو امتناع المنفذ ضده عن استلام الاعلان بالصيغة التنفيذية للحكم يتم اخطاره عن طريق البريد في اليوم التالى طبقا لنص المادة10,11 مرافعات. 
3_ويجب أن يشتمل اعلان السند التنفيذى على تكليف المدين بالوفاء وتعيين موطن مختار له في البلدة التى بها مقر المحكمة المختصة بالتنفيذ. 4_فاذا ما عين الخصوم اجراءات التنفيذ التى يطلبون اتخاذها اعتبر المحض أو من يباشر اجراء التنفيذ الجبرى وكلاء عن طالب التنفيذ الذى يسأل مسئولية مباشرة عن توجيه هذه الاجراءات اذا ماترتب على ذلك الحاق الضرر بالغير. على أقلام محضرى المحاكم الجزئية مراعاة افراد ملف لكل طالب تنفيذ تودع به جميع الأوراق المتعلقة به اعتبارا من 9/11/1968 تاريخ العمل بقانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية رقم13 لسنة1968. 
ويتعين على جميع المحضرين عند عرض عقبات التنفيذ على السادة قضاة التنفيذ اتباع الآتى:_ 
1_عدم عرض أوراق التنفيذ عند حدوث عقبة في التنفيذ على أكثر من قاضى تنفيذ-وأن يتم العرض على السيد القاضى السابق وذلك ليكون على بينه من تأشيراته السابقة وذلك لصالح المتقاضين وصحة اجراء التنفيذ. 
2_يتم انشاء أجندة تخصص لقيد معوقات التنفيذ التى يتعرض لها المحضرون أثناء التنفيذ ويدون بها رقم السند التنفيذى وأسماء الخصوم كاملة وعملية العرض . 
3_ويؤشر بالمضمون السابق على أصل السند التنفيذى وكذا كلما تكرر العرض. 4_تنفذ هذه التعليمات بكل دقة ويتحمل المحضر المقصر مسئولية التراخى في تنفيذ هذه التعليمات. 
5_على المحضر الأول الاشراف على تنفيذ التعليمات السابقة على أن تكون هذه الأجندة تحت يده ويقوم بالقيد فيها بخط يده حتى لا يحدث أى تلاعب من المحضرين عند قيد القرارات والأوامر الصادرة من السيد/ قاضى التنفيذ. 
من قواعد المحضرين عند الاشكال في تنفيذ الأحكام 1-اذا عرض عند التنفيذ اشكال وكان اشكال أول يحرر المحضر محضرا بذلك يحدد فيه جلسة لنظر الاشكال وترسل أوراق التنفيذ كاملة إلى قلم الكتاب المختص. 2- اذا اعترض المحضر عند التنفيذ اشكال ثان وعرضت الأوراق على السيد قاضى التنفيذ وأمر بالاستمرار في التنفيذ فلا ترسل أوراق التنفيذ مع الاشكال الثانى بل ترسل صورة ضوئية من أوراق التنفيذ بعد اعتمادها أو ارسالها بعد تمام التنفيذ بمعرفة القلم الذى يجرى التنفيذ. 


إجبار المدين على الوفاء 
1 – ظاهرة الخروج على القانون 
2 – الإجبار وسيلة لحمل المدين على الوفاء 
3- صلاحية الجزاء المدني للتنفيذ الجبري الإجبار من وظائف القضاء 
4 – الحماية القضائية الجزائية 
5 – الوظيفة الجزائية من وظائف القضاء 
خصائص الإجبار القضائي 
6 – الاستناد إلى دعم السلطة العامة 7 – إجبار يقع على الذمة المالية للمدين 8 – نشاط منظم تشريعي 9 – ليس متاحا لأي دائن في الرابطة القانونية 10- يعالج مشكلة معقدة في علاقة أطراف التنفيذ 11 – التطبيقات القانونية لحماية الأطراف 12 – وسائل الأطراف للتمسك بالحماية المقررة قانون التنظيم القانوني لمنازعات التنفيذ 13 – استخدام تعبير منازعات التنفيذ تشريعي 14 – ضرورة توافر شروط قبول الدعاوى العادية 15 – خضوع منازعات التنفيذ للقواعد العامة في قانون المرافعات أهمية منازعات التنفيذ أهمية منازعات التنفيذ 16 – تحقيق العديد من الأهداف لصالح أطراف التنفيذ 17 – تحقيق الرقابة على قانونية التنفيذ 18 – دفع إجراءات التنفيذ إلى الأمام خطة الدارسة

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الفصل الأول: تحديد منازعات التنفيذ*

*المبحث الأول: التطور التشريعي*

20- القانون القديم (القانون الأهلي 1883 – القانون 77 لسنة 1949 ) 21 – القانون الحالى رقم 13 لسنة 1968 
*المبحث الثاني: المقصود بمنازعات التنفيذ*

الاختلاف حول المنازعات 22 – الخلاف الفقهي حول المقصود بمنازعات التنفيذ الجبري 23- ما يجب توافره من عناصر في منازعات التنفيذ الجبري المقصود بمنازعات التنفيذ 24 – تعريف منازعات التنفيذ 25 – ما يترتب على تعريف منازعات التنفيذ (ضرورة أن يكون تنفيذا جبريا في علاقات القانون الخاص – أن تجد المنازعة مصدرها في التنفيذ الجبري – أن تدور المنازعة حول شروط التنفيذ وإجراءاته – أن تكون المنازعة مؤثرة في التنفيذ ). الغاية من تنظيم المنازعات 26 – تحقيق الرقابة على قانونية التنفيذ 
*المبحث الثالث:خصائص المنازعات*

27 – تتميز منازعات التنفيذ بعدة خصائص من أهمها: 1 – تعد منازعات التنفيذ عقبات قانونية تعترض التنفيذ 2 – تعترض التنفيذ في أي مرحلة من مراحله 3 – تخضع القواعد المرافعات 4 – تنصب على التنفيذ وإجراءاته 5 – لا تعد تظلما من الحكم 
*المبحث الرابع: استقلال منازعات التنفيذ*

المنازعات والطعن في الحكم 29 – الاختلاف في مفهوم المنازعات عن مفهوم الطعن في الأحكام ( من حيث التنظيم – من حيث الموضوع – عدم جواز ارتباط بينهما). المنازعات والتظلم من الوصف 30- ضرورة التمييز بين الفكرتين لعمق التشابه بينهم المنازعات والطعن في قوة الحكم 31 – اختلاف الهدف في كل فكرة عن الأخرى المنازعات وتصحيح الحكم وتفسيره 
*المبحث الخامس: نطاق منازعات التنفيذ*

القاعدة العامة المبدأ المعتمد في القانون المصري النطاق المدني لمنازعات التنفيذ 35 – المنازعات الناشئة عن السندات التنفيذية في قانون المرافعات الأحكام والأوامر القضائية – المحررات الموثقة – محاضر الصلح – أحكام التحكيم طبقا للقانون رقم 27 لسنة 1994 – ما يجرى من تنفيذ لسند من السندات الأجنبية – منازعات الحجز الإداري أحكام القضاء المصري الفرض الأول: الأحكام الصادرة لصالح الأفراد الغرض الثاني: الأحكام الصادرة لصالح الإدارة الفرض الثالث: الأحكام الصادرة بالجزاءات التأديبية أحكام القضاء الجنائي الفرض الأول: الأحكام الجنائية المالية الفرض الثاني: الأحكام الجنائية الصادرة في الدعوى المدنية الاستثناء من نطاق المنازعات خروج بعض المنازعات من نطاق منازعات التنفيذ منازعات التنفيذ لأحكام هيئات التحكيم في منازعات القطاع العام منازعات تنفيذ أحكام المحكمة الدستورية العليا منازعات تنفيذ الأحكام الصادرة في المنازعات الزراعية المنازعة في تنفيذ الأحكام الجنائية من المحكوم عليه 
*المبحث السادس: تقسيم المنازعات*

موقف النظم المختلفة: 38-القانون الإيطالي – القانون الإنجليزي – أساس التفييم ونتائجه 39- التقسيم على أساس الأشخاص – أهمية التقسيم من الناحية العلمية 40- التقسيم على أساس وقت إبداء المنازعة – أهمية التقسيم موقف القانون المصري 41 – طبيعة الحكم هي أساس التقسيم – التفرقة بين المنازعات الموضوعية والوقتية – الأثر المترتب على هذا التقسيم 
*الفصل الثاني: القواعد العامة لمنازعات التنفيذ*

*الفصل الثالث: المنازعات الموضوعية*

*المبحث الأول: تحديد المنازعة الموضوعية*

تعريف المنازعة الموضوعية 72 – اعتراضات على التنفيذ 73 – مواجهة ما يعترض سير التنفيذ من عقبات – الأثر السلبي والإيجابي للمنازعة على التنفيذ تقسيم المنازعات تقسيم يعتمد على عيوب التنظيم الإجرائي للتنفيذ 1 – منازعات الحق في التنفيذ 2 – منازعات الحق الموضوعي 3 – منازعات السند التنفيذي 4 – منازعات مقدمات التنفيذ 5 – منازعات أشخاص التنفيذ 6 – منازعات محل التنفيذ 7 – منازعات الإجراءات أهمية التقديم 82 – منازعات تتصل بصحة التنفيذ – منازعات تتصل بعدالة التنفيذ المنازعات التي تتصل بصحة التنفيذ – المنازعات التي تتصل بعدالة التنفيذ – الحكم بعدم عدالة التنفيذ بمنع من تجديده مرة أخرى المبحث الثاني: قواعد وآثار المنازعات الموضوعية الاختصاص بالمنازعات الموضوعية 84 – الاختصاص النوعي لقاضى التنفيذ 85 – اختصاص متعلق بالنظام العام 86 – الاختصاص المحلي بالمنازعة الموضوعية رفع الدعوى ونظره 87 – الخضوع لحكم القواعد العامة في رفع الدعاوى – ويخضع تحقيق العلم بها لقواعد الإعلان عن قانون المرافعات ميعاد رفع الدعوى 90- لا يتقيد رفع المنازعة بميعاد معين – الاستثناء تقييد بعض المنازعات بميعاد معين لرفعه أثر المنازعة الموضوعية على التنفيذ 91 – لا يؤثر رفع المنازعة من حيث المبدأ على التنفيذ – الاستثناء تؤثر بعض المنازعات على التنفيذ وتؤدى إلى وقفه التنظيم الخاص ببعض الدعاوى 
*المبحث الثالث: المنازعات الموضوعية الخاصة*

*المطلب الأول: منازعات الغير*

*الفرع الأول: دعوى الاستحقاق الفرعية*

التعريف بالدعوى 95 – طريق خاص للاعتراض على الحجز العقاري 96 – تخضع للقواعد العامة في المنازعات الموضوعية وتتميز بالخصائص الآتية: 1 – ترفع بعد البدء في التنفيذ وقبل صدور حكم إيقاع البيع 2 -تنصب على طلب ملكية العقار 3 – ضرورة طلب الحكم ببطلان إجراءات التنفيذ الاختصاص بالدعوى 97 – يخضع الاختصاص بالدعوى لحكم القواعد العامة في منازعات التنفيذ: 1 – اختصاص نوعى لقاضى التنفيذ 2 – الاختصاص المحلي لقاضى التنفيذ الذي يقع العقار في دائرة اختصاصه الخصوم في دعوى الاستحقاق الغير هو الطرف الإيجابي في الدعوى – ضرورة تعدد الطرف السلبي – حجبه الحكم الصادر في الدعوى – جزاء عدم اختصام أحد ممن يوجب القانون اختصاصهم ميعاد رفع الدعوى إجراءات رفع الدعوى 100- ترفع بالإجراءات العادية لرفع الدعاوى ضرورة توافر اشتراطات خاصة في إجراءات رفعها – عدم احترام الاشتراطات الخاصة يؤدى إلى عدم تحقيق الدعوى لأثرها أثر رفع الدعوى 101- لا يؤثر رفع الدعوى على التنفيذ وجوب الحكم بالوقف إذا تحقق القاضي من توافر شروط رفع الدعوى نظر الدعوى والحكم فيه 102- يجري نظرها طبقا لإجراءات الدعاوى العادية – يظل حكم الوقف منتجا لأثره حتى يتم الفصل في الدعوى 103- الحكم باستحقاق العقار يؤدى إلى إلغاء الإجراءات 104 – يكون للحكم في الدعوى حجية الأمر المقضي

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الفرع الثاني: دعوى استرداد المنقولات المحجوزة*

105- طريق خاص للاعتراض على حجز المنقول – منازعة من منازعات التنفيذ الموضوعية تعريف الدعوى وخصائصه 106 – منازعة ترفع من الغير في حجز المنقول 107 – منازعة موضوعية تخضع لقواعد خصاصة وتتميز بالتالي: 1 – يجب أن ترفع بعد الحجز وقبل البيع 2 – تعد من دعاوى الملكية وتؤدى إلى وقف التنفيذ 3 – ترفع من الغير في مواجهة أطراف التنفيذ 4 – ترفع بطلب ملكية المنقولات 5 – ترفع الدعوى بغض النظر عن نوع الحجز الاختصاص بالدعوى 109- تخضع للقواعد العامة في الاختصاص بمنازعات التنفيذ اختصاص النوعي لقاضى التنفيذ – تخضع محليا لقاضى التنفيذ الذي يوقع المنقول في دائرة اختصاصه إجراءات رفع الدعوى والخصوم فيه 110 – ترفع بالإجراءات العادية لرفع الدعاوى: ضرورة توافر اشتراطات خاصة في رفعها – الغير هو الطرف الإيجابي في الدعوى – أوجب القانون ضرورة تعدد الطرف السلبي فيها إعلان الدعوى يجرى الإعلان طبقا لقواعد الإعلان – ضرورة مراعاة ما تنص عليه المادة 67 مرافعات جزاء مخالفة متطلبات رفع الدعوى الأثر الواقف لدعوى الاسترداد الأولي زوال أثر الدعوى الأولي بحكم القاضي الزوال الجوازي الزوال الو جوبي زوال أثر الدعوى الأولى بقوة القانون عارض يؤثر في سير الخصومة انقضاء الخصومة لأي سبب دعوى الاسترداد الثانية وقف البيع بحكم القاضي تحديد الدعوى الاسترداد الثانية الإثبات في دعوى الاسترداد 115 – خضوع الإثبات لحكم القواعد العامة 116 – تكليف الدائن الحاجر بالإثبات 117 – حكم الإثبات في حالة الحيازة المشتركة نظر الدوى والحكم فيه الحكم على المسترد بالغرامة والتعويض 
*المطلب الثاني: منازعات الحجز العقاري*

*الفرع الأول: الاعتراض على قائمة شروط البيع*

تعريف الاعتراض خصائص الاعتراض 124 – يتميز الاعتراض بالخصائص التالية: 1 – خصومة ذات شكل خاص 2 – رفع الاعتراض يؤدى إلى وقف البيع 3 – إجراء للتمسك بأوجه البطلان السابقة على جلسة الاعتراضات 4 – إجراء يقيد من أخبروا بإيداع القائمة موضوع الاعتراض أوجه البطلان الملاحظات الاعتراض بطلبات أخرى 129 – وقف التنفيذ على الحصة الشائعة 130 – قصر التنفيذ على بعض العقارات 131 – تأجيل بيع العقار 132 – وقف البيع لرفع دعوى الفسخ أصحاب المصلحة والصفة في الاعتراض التنظيم الإجرائي للاعتراض 134- التنظيم الخاص بالاعتراض 1 – تقديم الاعتراض 2 – ميعاد الاعتراض 3 – الاختصاص بالاعتراض 4 – اثر تقديم الاعتراض 5 – الحكم في الاعتراض والطعن فيه 
*الفرع الثاني: المنازعة في حكم إيقاع البيع*

أولا : الطعن في حكم إيقاع البيع بالاستئناف تعريف الطعن أطراف الطعن الاختصاص بالطعن وإجراءاته أسباب الطعن 1 – عيب في إجراءات المزايدة 2 – عيب في شكل الحكم 3 – صدور الحكم بعد رفض طلب وقف البيع الوجوبي ثانيا: الدعوى الأصلية ببطلان البيع تعريف الدعوى أصحاب الحق فيه إجراءات الدعوى والحكم فيه 
*المطلب الثالث منازعات حجز المنقول*

*الفرع الأول: دعوى رفع الحجز*

تعريف الدعوى 148 – وسيلة لإبطال الحجز 149 – أهمية الدعوى الخصوم في الدعوى الاختصاص بالدعوى إجراءات رفعها وأثره ميعاد رفع الدعوى أثر دعوى صحة الحجز على دعوى رفع الحجز الحكم في الدعوى 
*الفرع الثالث: دعوى الإلزام الشخصي*

التطور التشريعي تعريف دعوى الإلزام أصحاب المصلحة والصفة فيه الاختصاص بالدعوى وإجراءات رفعه شروط الإلزام بدين الحاجز الحكم فيها والطعن في الحكم آثار الحكم الصادر بالإلزام 
*المطلب الرابع: منازعات توزيع الحصيلة*

*الفرع الأول: الناقضة في القائمة المؤقتة*

تعريف المناقضة موضوع المناقضات شروط قبول المناقضات الاختصاص بالمناقضات وإجراءاتها وأثارها الحكم في المناقضة الطعن في الحكم 
*الفرع الثاني: دعوى بطلان التوزيع*

التعريف بالدعوى صور رفعها الصورة الأولي الصورة الثانية الاختصاص بالدعوى وإجراءاته 
*الفصل الرابع : المنازعات الوقتية (الإشكالات)*

*المبحث الأول: تحديد المنازعات الوقتية*

التعريف بالمنازعة الوقتية 178 – عارض من عوارض التنفيذ – يواجه خطر التأخير في الحماية القضائية طبيعة المنازعة الوقتية 179 – إحدى صور الحماية القضائية (ضرورة توافر الاستعجال وترجيح وجود الحق) الاستعجال ترجيح وجود الحق خصائص المنازعة الوقتية 1 – تؤثر الطبيعة الوقتية في الاختصاص بالمنازعة 2 – تؤثر الطبيعة الوقتية في وجود المنازعة 3 – تؤثر الطبية الوقتية في تنفيذ سلبا أو إيجاب 4 – يؤدى الإشكال الأول إلى وقف التنفيذ بقوة القانون 
*المبحث الثاني: شروط قبول المنازعة الوقتية*

ضرورة توافر المصلحة بمواصفاته قانونية المصلحة المصلحة الوقتية قيام الخطر والمصلحة الوقتية زوال الخطر والمصلحة الوقتية الصفة احترام القضاء السابق 
*المبحث الثالث: إجراءات المنازعة الوقتية (الإشكالات )*

الاختصاص بالمنازعة الوقتية الاختصاص العام والشامل (قاضى التنفيذ) ضرورة الاستعجال لاختصاص القاضي بالمنازعة ضرورة الطلب الوقتي للاختصاص بالمنازعة إجراءات رفع الإشكال الطريق العادي: إيداع الصحيفة قلم الكتاب الطريق الخاص: إبداء الإشكال أمام المحضر أثر رفع الإشكال الإشكال الأول الاستثناء : أحكام النفقة الإشكال التالي الاستثناء : إشكال الملتزم في السند زوال أثر الإشكال نظر الإشكال والحكم فيه 
*المبحث الرابع: صور خاصة للإشكال*

الإشكال الو جوبي حالات الإشكال الو جوبي الطعن في الحكم الصادر في الإشكال الو جوبي الإشكال الجوازي تطبيقات الإشكال الجوازي الطعن في الحكم الصادر في الإشكال الجوازي 
*المبحث الخامس: تطبيقات المنازعات الوقتية*

*الفرع الأول: دعوى عدم الاعتداد بالحجز*

التعريف بالدعوى أهمية دعوى عدم الاعتداد نطاق تطبيق الدعوى الحالات التي ترفع بها الدعوى التنظيم الإجرائي للدعوى سلطة القاضي في نظر الدعوى 
*الفرع الثاني: دعوى الإيداع والتخصيص*

التطور التاريخي والتشريعي القانون الفرنسي القانون المصري الإيداع والتخصيص القضائي تعريف دعوى الإيداع والتخصيص النظام الإجرائي للدعوى الحكم في الدعوى تنفيذ الحكم آثار الإيداع والتخصيص 
*الفرع الثالث: دعوى قصر الحجز*

تنظيم الدعوى وأهدافها تعريف الدعوى التنظيم الإجرائي للدعوى الحكم في الدعوى آثار الحكم بقصر الحجز

----------


## ياسر21

أتمنى لمعاليكم دوام التوفيق

----------

